# Clutch feels like a feather???



## killerLS2goat (Feb 28, 2007)

the other day i was driving and there was a little water on the roadway not 2 deep but a few inches so i drove through it and when i came out my clutch felt liek there was nothing left. so i let it dry overnight thinking i got it wet or something and still the same. can anyone help me out? the clutch just doesnt feel the same


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

sure can:agree .... take it back to the dealership and make them fix it


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

you know i got the same thing going on sort of... its definitely not the water though, the clutch housing is pretty much sealed from the elements.

For me it seems like after driving my 06 M6 for 1200 miles now, just breaking it in but the clutch seems already weak. It seems like it doesn't pull as hard as it did off the lot when i first got it. I mean I do a lot of downshifting and an occasional double clutch but the other day i was trying to get my goat to chirp through the low gears and it wasn't happening??? AND I CAN DRIVE! (No Flames)

I used to drive an 04 Tiburon GT M6 and i could chirp the hell out of 4th in that and its only a V6 2.7L FWD! the GTO should be easier right?

Anyone know whats going on??? is it because of RWD?? Good tires?? or is the clutch just plain lame? I might take it in to get checked out. If nothings wrong I'm going to go to Stage2. FEEDBACK PLEASE


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Clutch is weak. I am contemplaiting upgrading very soon. Mine is not slipping but it will burn if I give it too much power too quickly.

Any suggestions out there on the upgrade???


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

mumrah said:


> Clutch is weak. I am contemplaiting upgrading very soon. Mine is not slipping but it will burn if I give it too much power too quickly.
> 
> Any suggestions out there on the upgrade???


SPEC, Stage 2 or Centerforce...:cheers
Had the Centerforce in my WS6...What a difference!


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

So im probably gonna go for the SPEC stage II in a month or two, because the stock clutch is whack... anybody know how much a clutch install normally runs? and wheres a good place to go in PA?


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

What are you people doing to kill your clutches?


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

i dont think mine is dead... it just sucks... doesnt feel like im gettin the 400lb-ft of torque im supposed to be gettin


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

The_Bleek said:


> i dont think mine is dead... it just sucks... doesnt feel like im gettin the 400lb-ft of torque im supposed to be gettin


Exactly what I think!

I know that we will feel the difference in response once upgraded.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

The_Bleek said:


> i dont think mine is dead... it just sucks... doesnt feel like im gettin the 400lb-ft of torque im supposed to be gettin


You need a tune to remove some 'engine management' The car pulls timing if it thinks it's going to be 'abused'

The difference was like night and day when I got my tune, felt so much better coming off the clutch strong

oh, I smoked my clutch bad when I had ~5500 miles on it (and a time or two since); it still holds strong at 33k miles. I will say that last summer at a GTO track day, the clutch did lose grip on one of my runs, but it was 110*F easy on the track. 

Lately, I have been trying not to do things that I know are rough on the ol' clutch, but it doesn't slip


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

you know what... that sounds accurate. When I first got the car it pulled like a damn ox... now it seems like it gave up or something.. like something changed and now it takes it easy. i bet GM put some kind of abuse proof computer system in the damn thing... especially wit the electric throttle and all. 

What kind of tune are you talking about and where do i get it done?


----------

